# (Schnell) an Schicksalspunkte kommen



## Gerossi (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich wollte mal fragen wie man am schnellsten Schicksalspunkte sammeln kann...?
Ob ihr zB einfach nur questet, nur in Schlachtzügen seid oder ob ihr nur bestimmte Quests macht, um gezielt und schnell Schicksalspunkte zu bekommen...?

Mich hat Monsterplay eigentlich von vorherein angesprochen (auf Seite der Monster), allerdings hab ich dann immer wieder aufgehört, weil ich einfach immer Schicksalspunktemangel hatte, um mir die nötigen Skills zu kaufen.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (25. Mai 2008)

Du spielst im falschen Spiel. HdRo ist ein PvE-Spiel. Schicksalspunkte bekommt man nebenher. Für wahre HdRo-Spieler sind die nebensächlich.


----------



## Vetaro (25. Mai 2008)

Genau, Mac. Er spielt das Spiel falsch. Denn Richtig spielt man nur, wenn man PvE macht, und zwar nicht Zielorientiert.

Schäm dich für diesen herrablassenden kommentar o.O

Als monster sollteste nach meinem wissen am besten zuerst ein wenig zergen und in gruppen questen, um das nötige zu finden. Der Anfang ist immer hart, weil man schnell überrannt wird, deshalb sollte man sich möglichst zurück- und im Geheimen halten.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (25. Mai 2008)

Vetaro schäm Dich für diesen Dich disqualifizierenden Kommentar. HdRo ist kein PvP-Spiel. Du bekommst nur Schicksalspunkte wenn man PvE macht - farmen geht nicht oder ist zumindest "nicht zielorientiert". Schicksalspunkte kann man weder kaufen noch finden. Also erst Gehirnmasse kratzen und dann hier schreiben.


----------



## Ogannon (25. Mai 2008)

Also Mac, da irrst du dich leider. Natürlich kann man auch im PVP Schicksalspunkte verdienen, als Monster bekommt man durch Questen zum Beispiel ausschließlich Schicksalspunkte. Also bevor du über andere herziehst, informiere dich besser über das Spiel.

So, zurück zu Frage:
Ich persönlich finde es am angenehmsten Schicksalspunke mit den Quests in und um Weissenke zu machen (Hobbitbeine sammeln, etc). Pro Charakter mache ich damit 1250 Punke, mit 4 Monstern gute 5000. Ist zwar auf Dauer nicht die schnellste oder spannenste Lösung, aber in einer Gruppe einigermaßen sicher.


----------



## Asenea (26. Mai 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> .... Also erst Gehirnmasse kratzen und dann hier schreiben.



Guter Ratschlag. Nur augenscheinlich nicht selbst beachtet.

Der Tip mit Weissenke ist gut. Nicht spannend, aber ohne zumindest eine passable Startaufstellung ist man eh nur Futter für die freien Völker.


----------



## Egooz (26. Mai 2008)

Bei uns auf dem Server ist ab ca 1 Uhr Nachts bis zum späten Vormittag Monsterzeit, d.h. die übernehmen i.d.R. alles. Schließ dich einfach dort an, hol dir vorher die Quests und lass dich etwas "durchziehen". Ansonsten Weißsenke questen (solo möglich) und ab und zu den Cheffe bei EL-Brücke mit 4-5 Mann zerlegen. So gibts recht schnell die ersten Punkte und dann kannst Ränge farmen und da ganz nebenbei durch Kills SP farmen.

Sterne am Anfang außer Acht lassen, man stirbt noch relativ fix.
Also einfach questen im Raid & Freie klopfen, nebenbei solo-Quests machen wo du auch das nötige Gold farmen  musst.



MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Du spielst im falschen Spiel. HdRo ist ein PvE-Spiel. Schicksalspunkte bekommt man nebenher. Für wahre HdRo-Spieler sind die nebensächlich.



Du bist wieder ein gutes Gegenbeispiel für die ach so hoch gelobte "erwachsene & reife Lotro-Comm". Du "wahrer" Spieler...du bist wahrlich lächerlich & bist auch noch stolz drauf. Gratulation.

Da sind mir sämtliche Flamer aus Guild Wars, WoW und allen Asiagrindern lieber als Leute von deiner Sorte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (26. Mai 2008)

Asenea schrieb:


> Guter Ratschlag. Nur augenscheinlich nicht selbst beachtet.
> 
> Der Tip mit Weissenke ist gut. Nicht spannend, aber ohne zumindest eine passable Startaufstellung ist man eh nur Futter für die freien Völker.



Wie hast du die Signatur reinbekommen, wenn ich die von Lord of Quest nehme, kommt eine Fehlermeldung.
(Dynamische Seiten sind in 'Image Tags' nicht erlaubt.)


----------



## Asenea (26. Mai 2008)

@ Tabuno

Der Trick ist recht einfach - keine dynamische Seite verwenden. 
Ich habe die Grafik der generierten Signatur abgespeichert und auf eigenen Webspace hochgeladen. Von diesem wird das ganze einfach als Signatur eingebunden. So ist die Dynamik flöten und es gibt keine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Tabuno (26. Mai 2008)

Ach, ist mir zu kompliziert, dann lass ich es^^.


----------



## Valinar (26. Mai 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Du spielst im falschen Spiel. HdRo ist ein PvE-Spiel. Schicksalspunkte bekommt man nebenher. Für wahre HdRo-Spieler sind die nebensächlich.



Ohh was für ein spruch.....................
Und ab wann ist man ein "wahrer" HdRO spieler? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Meine auch am besten ein parr quests in und um Weissenke machen.


----------



## Ascían (26. Mai 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Du spielst im falschen Spiel. HdRo ist ein PvE-Spiel.



HdRO mag zwar mehr PvE-Content haben als PvP, aber in den Etten trifft man auch Leute die nur und ausschließlich seit Release PvP spielen und irgendwo noch nen LVL 10- Char haben mit dem sie damals im April das erste mal den grausamen Wahrsageteich benutzt haben.



MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Schicksalspunkte bekommt man nebenher. Für wahre HdRo-Spieler sind die nebensächlich.



Da war wohl jemand noch nicht in der Spalte beim Balrog...entweder man geht vorher lustig Thorog legen für den Hoffnungsbuff oder man farmt als Monster eifrig Schicksalpunkte vor jedem Raid, da der gekaufte Hoffnungsbuff mit den Münzen/dem Bardenlied stackt.. Aber wahre HdRO-Spieler gehen ja nicht raiden was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oh mann..


----------



## Gerossi (26. Mai 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Du spielst im falschen Spiel. HdRo ist ein PvE-Spiel. Schicksalspunkte bekommt man nebenher. Für wahre HdRo-Spieler sind die nebensächlich.


Danke für die nützliche Antwort, die hat uns nun alle weitergebracht!
Dann bin ich wohl kein wahrer HDRO Spieler...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...nur weil ich mal zur Abwechslung ein wenig als Monster spielen möchte und nebenbei einigermaßen gegen die Freien dort (welche dann wohl auch keine wahren HDRO Spieler sind), zu bestehen.

Sonst danke für die Antworten von euch!
In Weissenke war ich auch schon des öfteren, allerdings nur alleine und daher hat das dann auch ziemlich gedauert.
Klar es ist eine PvP Gebiet, aber ich hätte mir gewünscht, das es teilweise doch einsteigerfreundlicher wäre bzw. man auch gut alleine questen könnte.
Und nebenbei noch, alleine habe ich versucht zu questen, weil man auf Anfrage im occ oft einfacht nicht in Schlachtzüge oder Gruppen eingeladen wird.


----------



## Gocu (26. Mai 2008)

also wurde hier ja schon öfters mal gesagt Schicksalspunkte bekommt man am besten wenn man als Monster questet sogar 2000 pro eingenommene Festung

P.S. Ein richtiges PvP wie hier alle sagen gibt es in HdRO NICHT! Das ist PvMP(Player versus Monster Player) PvP wäre wenn man mit seinem "Freien Völker Charakter" z.B. in den Etten gegen andere "Freien Völker Charakter" spielt


----------



## Bartholom (27. Mai 2008)

@gocu: das kommt darauf an wie man "P" definiert. für mich ist der player der spieler vor dem monitor, und PvP besagt nur dass man nicht gegen KI-gegner sondern andere reale menschen antritt. mit welchen chars und unter welchen rahmenbedingungen ist da doch eigentlich schnuppe.


----------



## Phobius (27. Mai 2008)

Soweit ich das noch im Kopf habe geht es am besten über die Monsterplay-Quests.

Wie schon geschrieben, Gruppe suchen, ein bißchen vorsichtig sein bei Heldenkontakt und dann sollte das klappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An sonsten musste die harte Methode nehmen und nen Char hoch spielen (gibt ja, soweit ich mich entsinne, auch Schicksalspunkte beim Level Up)


----------



## Egooz (27. Mai 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> P.S. Ein richtiges PvP wie hier alle sagen gibt es in HdRO NICHT! Das ist PvMP(Player versus Monster Player) PvP wäre wenn man mit seinem "Freien Völker Charakter" z.B. in den Etten gegen andere "Freien Völker Charakter" spielt



Nur weil Turbine ein "M" eingefügt hat ist es trotzdem PvP. Die Monster werden von Spielern gespielt...also Player. Genau wie die Freien, ebenfalls Spieler = Player. Also kommt am Ende "P(layer) vs P(layer)" raus.

Mit solchen Definitionen wie du es machst hat man schon in vielen Foren versucht den magelhaften PvP-Inhalt zu rechtfertigen. "Es ist halt PvMP und kein PvP, so wie ihr es kennt" etc...völliger Unsinn.


Zum Topic wurde alles gesagt.


----------



## Toni_Himbeere (27. Mai 2008)

Am besten erobert man Burgen (pro burg 2000punkte), erobert Ringdyr (auch 2000 punkte) oder haut Marschall An um (auch 2000punkte).

Will jemand wirklich Monster spielen sind NUR die Quests aus den 5 Burgen sinnvoll, da man dafür später die Karten bekommt. Nie Quests aus Gram oder Dargazag und Grotum abgeben da die nirgends gezählt werden.

Gruß

Micha

PS: Der Ring von Glorfindel gibt den gleichen hoffnungsbuff wie die axt von thorog


----------



## Gocu (27. Mai 2008)

@ alle die was zu PvMP meinten

ich weiß auch das in den meisten Spielen mit Player der andere vor dem PC gemeint ist aber in HdRO hat das die Bedeutung die ich bereits schon gepostet habe


----------



## Megowow (27. Mai 2008)

Am besten Empfehl ich dir Marschal An ist leicht mit Bugusing umzughauen auch alleine.Du solltest dich vorher vergewissern das keine Freeps(Helden) im Elbenlager rumstehen und Án dann zu den bullen ziehen wo diese ihn auch gleich Atackieren.

Seit Buch 13 ist das Natürlich nicht mehr so leicht da die Respawnzeit von Án drastisch erhöt wurde aber trotzdem das einfachste.

MFG

Mego


----------



## Thomy! (2. Juni 2008)

Megowow schrieb:


> Am besten Empfehl ich dir Marschal An ist leicht mit Bugusing umzughauen auch alleine.Du solltest dich vorher vergewissern das keine Freeps(Helden) im Elbenlager rumstehen und Án dann zu den bullen ziehen wo diese ihn auch gleich Atackieren.
> 
> Seit Buch 13 ist das Natürlich nicht mehr so leicht da die Respawnzeit von Án drastisch erhöt wurde aber trotzdem das einfachste.
> 
> ...



Das ist nach wie vor die effektivste Möglichkeit. An killen, auf ein weiteres Monster umloggen und das selbe Spiel von vor'n. Nicht gerade die ehrenhafteste Methode, aber schnellste.


----------



## Lossehelin (2. Juni 2008)

Kann man nicht einfach mal in die Etten und da mal kurz ein paar mobs hauen wenn man so 40 ist?


----------



## Gerossi (2. Juni 2008)

Lossehelin schrieb:


> Kann man nicht einfach mal in die Etten und da mal kurz ein paar mobs hauen wenn man so 40 ist?


Ich gehe grundsätzlich als Freier nicht in die Etten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (2. Juni 2008)

Lossehelin schrieb:


> Kann man nicht einfach mal in die Etten und da mal kurz ein paar mobs hauen wenn man so 40 ist?



1. Geben mobs keine Schicksalspunkte.

2. Kann man durchaus mal so alleine losgehen, drei ingame-kilometer vom sicheren Lager wird man aber von einer horde spieler-warge mit sicherheit getötet.

3. Besonders wenn man 40 ist.


----------



## Dim (2. Juni 2008)

Ja, stimm ich zu, die low-levels die da rumrennen sind für die Rudel leichte Beute!

Ist eig nicht so schwer einfach schnell ein Monster zu erstellen und die Quest Brei zu machen oder Marschall An mit einer Gruppe!

Die Schicksalspunkte die du macht zählen ja für jeden Char auf deinem Account!


----------

